# dcx 2496 serial-usb connector



## jabs37 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all

After setting up my dcx for my 2 subs. Has anybody tried to connect there dcx to a pc, with a usb to serial connector. Just wanted recommendation to which one works with windows 7 64bit.

many thanks.


----------



## TheGovernment (Aug 11, 2008)

ya, I use this : http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10311&cs_id=1031104&p_id=3726&seq=1&format=2

works on my vista 32x and Win7 64x It comes with the driver on a minidisk too.


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

What software do you use to control the DCX? Do you have to download Behringer software from somewhere?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep - on the Behringer site on the product page at the bottom right.
"Remote Software Version 1.16a" 
Be sure you use a serial/extension cable (not a nul modem cable).
Works great!


----------

